# المنتديات الترفيهية > منتدى الصور > تغطيات شبكة الناصرة الثقافية >  >  تغطية ( دورة جماعة انوار محمد ص الرمضانية +مهرجان اجيال) بسنابس

## عفاف الهدى

السلام عليكم حبايب قلبي 
هذا من زمان  من شهر الله تم التصوير 
بس توني اتفرغ انزل الصور 

هذا يقوليكم يا طويلين اعمر 
اختتمت جماعة انوار محمد صلى الله عليه واله وسلم بسنابس دورتها الرمضانية للفتايا
واقيمت من بين الدروس حصة رسم واعمال يدوية 
وقد صنعت كل طالبة كيس ناصفة  وذلك لقرب الناصفة 
وايضا كانت لهن بعض الرسومات المختلفة 
والتي عرضت في مهرجان اجيال الذي اقيم في حسينية الكوثر بسنابس 

ولكم صور بعض الأكياس التي صنعتها الطالبات











ولكم بعض رسومات الطالبات في الدورة 
وتلوين بعض الرسومات في المهرجان

----------


## عفاف الهدى

*وكانت من ضمن الأركان 
ركن متحف القرآن الكريم
ولكم بعض من هذا الركن المبارك*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

واختتم الحفل النهائي بتقطيع الكعك اللذيذ






وتهانينا للجميع 
موفقين جميعا لفعل الخيرات

----------

اعشق ابي (01-25-2011), 

فرح (10-18-2010)

----------


## ريشه

صرااحه الأكياااس رووعه .. والرسووماات اروع 
بسسس الكييكه .................... لـآآآ تعلييييق صرآآحه ~ :wacko: 
حراام عليييكم والله اني صاايمه ترىا  :closedeyes: .. اششتهيييتهاا جججد والله ~
بس بجد رهييبيين .. يسسلموا عمتي ..

----------


## الفراش الفاطمي

روعه روعه روعه 
يسلمو عمووه ع التغطيه القميله 
في كيس مرره حليو يجنن .. الوردي  :embarrest:  << حقي خخخ
وذيك البطه بعد تجنن اكييد عرفتيها  :amuse:  ..
والركن القرآني بعد يجنن فيه قرآآن غريب ..!
امآآ الكيكه يم يم طعمهآآآ لآ يقآآوم هع 
وبسس .. 
تحيآتيـ ..^_^

----------


## عفاف الهدى

ريووووووووش 
يا هلا ولا يهمش 
كيكة عيد ميلادي بالشاليه عليش 
جيبي هاذي نفسها 
ما اخالف اني

----------


## عفاف الهدى

الفروشه 
طبعا انتي من المنتسبات الى الدورة الرمضانية 
وفعلا بطتش يالبطة اتجنن 
وكمان كيسش كان حلو ومميز

----------

الفراش الفاطمي (09-26-2010)

----------


## شذى الزهراء

*اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد وعجل فرجهم*
*صوور حلوووة* 
*وشغل مرتب ومميز*
*وبطة الفروش حليوووة غير شكل ^ـــ^*
*تغطية متعوب عليها رآآائعه*
*تسلمييين عفاف ع الطرح*
*ربي يعطيكِ العااافيه*
*وموفقين يارب*
*تحياااتي*

----------


## عفاف الهدى

شذاوي

يا هلا فيش

وتسلمي ليي

فعلا بطتها اتجنن هالبطة

 :rolleyes:

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوآل محمد
وعجل فرجهم ياكريم
هـــــــدى حبيبتي 
تغطيه جدا راااائعه ومميزه 
ياااااارب 
الرسوماااات واااايد حلوييييييييييين
ع فكره تراااني بطريقتي عرفت رسمة الفراش الفاطمي  :grin:  :slow: 
ياااااعلي حبيبتي ..ترااااك جوعتيييييني تعرفين اني مووووت الحلويااات 
وهالكيكه رهييييبه  :kidding: 
دووووم التميز والابداااع حليفك يالغلا
تحيااااتي..

----------


## عفاف الهدى

هلا بالفرح كله 

وااااااااااااااااااو 
عرفتي رسمة الفرووووش

تراها فنانه على عنتها 
هههه
 :toung: 

وما يغلى عليش هالقالب بس تعالي شقتي 

واجيب لش ما يقصر سعد الدين 


خخخخخ
 :wacko: 
شرفتيني خيه

----------


## عفاف الهدى

تم اللطش

----------

